# Reading List 2009



## FenderPriest (Dec 26, 2008)

Lets see those reading lists for 2009!


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 26, 2008)

Well
The Bible. Calvin´s Institutes. Covenant and Eschatology by Michael Horton. Lord and servant MH. Covenant and salvation MH. People and place MH. In Christ alone by Sinclair Ferguson. Studies in the sermon on the mount by LLoyd Jones.

At least this is what I have planned this fare and hope to find time to read.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 26, 2008)

Jesus Through Middle Eastern Eyes by Kenneth E. Bailey
In the Name of Jesus, Exorcism among Early Christians by Graham H. Twelftree
Into Africa by Martin Dugard
History of the Christian Church by Schaff


----------



## christiana (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, I copied this list in October but now cant find the source! Thankfully I printed it off!

January: The Bruised Reed, Richard Sibbes(128pp)
February: The Mystery of Providence: John Flavel(221pp)
March: The Godly Man's Picture: Thomas Watson(252pp)
April: Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices: Thomas Brooks(253pp)
May: Come and Welcome to Jesus Christ: John Bunyan(225pp)
June: The Mortification of Sin: John Owen(130pp)
July: A Lifting Up for the Downcast: William Bridge(287pp)
August: The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment: Jeremiah Burroughs(228pp)
September: The True Bounds of Christian Freedom: Samuel Bolton(224pp)
October: The Christian's Great Interest: William Guthrie(207pp)
November: The Reformed Pastor: Richard Baxter(256pp)
December: A Sure Guide to Heaven: Joseph Alleine(148pp)

Does anyone remember the source of this list?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 26, 2008)

christiana said:


> Well, I copied this list in October but now cant find the source! Thankfully I printed it off!
> 
> January: The Bruised Reed, Richard Sibbes(128pp)
> February: The Mystery of Providence: John Flavel(221pp)
> ...



http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/2008-year-puritans-27407/


----------



## christiana (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks! Guess I'm running a bit in arrears! I'll try to catch up this year!


----------



## davidsuggs (Dec 26, 2008)

(1) The Institutes of the Christian Religion by John Calvin
(2) The Bible all the way through
(3) The Mortification of Death by John Owen
(4) Systematic Theology by Wayne Grudem
(5) Heretics by GK Chesterton
(6) The Patriot's Handbook: A Citizenship Primer for a New Generation of Americans by George Grant
(7) By What Standard? by RJ Rushdoony
(8) No Other Standard by Greg L Bahnsen
(9) Organon and Rhetoric by Aristotle
(10) Theonomy in Christian Ethics by Greg L Bahnsen

And I am sure the list will be much extended as I follow the footnote trail


----------



## christiana (Dec 26, 2008)

#3 is The Mortification of *Sin*, is it not?


----------



## eqdj (Dec 26, 2008)

Bible (i think it's interesting we don't assume this)
John Calvin - Institutes of the Christian Religion
A Theological Guide to Calvin's Institutes
Abraham Kuyper - Princeton Stone Lectures on Calvinism
Herman Bavinck - Princeton Stone Lectures (Philosophy of Revelation)
Francis Schaeffer - Escape From Reason
Francis Schaeffer - The God Who Is There
Francis Schaeffer - Death In The City
Francis Schaeffer - The Mark of the Christian
Francis Schaeffer - True Spirituality
Francis Schaeffer - He Is There And He Is Not Silent
Francis Schaeffer - Genesis in Space and Time
Francis Schaeffer - Joshua and the Flow of Biblical History
Francis Schaeffer - How Should We Then Live


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 26, 2008)

Calvin's Institutes
Christian's Reasonable Service
A Body of Doctrinal & Practical Divinity
Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism
Temptation & the Mortification of Sin by John Owen
The Westminster & London Baptist Confessions, the WLC & WSC, Directory of Publick Worship, etc.
Bullinger's The Decades

I've read these before but I want to spend 2009 in greater study and most of this year will be spent at Tech School so I've limited myself to what I am sure I can carry with me.

Disputations on Holy Scripture by William Whitaker I hope to finally finish this year.


----------



## Beoga (Dec 26, 2008)

christiana said:


> Well, I copied this list in October but now cant find the source! Thankfully I printed it off!
> 
> January: The Bruised Reed, Richard Sibbes(128pp)
> February: The Mystery of Providence: John Flavel(221pp)
> ...



I too plan on going through this list in 2009 along with the Calvin's Institutes in a year dealy.


----------



## shackleton (Dec 26, 2008)

I am going to be studying apologetic's and biblical theology this year, 
Biblical Theology-Vos, Ridderbos, Owen
Apologetics- Clark, Van Til
What ever other issue that comes up that I feel I need more info on. My interests are fairly topical. I read as much as I can on a topic until I feel I have a decent grasp of it then move on to another topic of interest.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 26, 2008)

Has anyone seen a breakdown of the Institutes for a year of study? 2009 being the Year of Calvin, I would think there would be one. 

Anyone?

-----Added 12/26/2008 at 10:07:29 EST-----



nleshelman said:


> Has anyone seen a breakdown of the Institutes for a year of study? 2009 being the Year of Calvin, I would think there would be one.
> 
> Anyone?



A Year through Calvin's Institutes (1559) [email protected]@[email protected]@/docinfo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@key-11i5js4kyy9h52fpjjkh


----------



## JM (Dec 26, 2008)

The Possessed and The Brothers Karamazov by Fyodor Dostoyevsky/Dostoevsky, Dostoievsky, Dostojevskij, Dostoevski or Dostoevskii (  ).

The Philokalia

Bavinck, volume 4

More from J. C. Philpot

The Ladder of Divine Ascent by Climacus

An Essay in the Aid of a Grammar of Assent by Newman

Orthodox Prayer Life by Matta El Meskeen

Fathers and Sons by Ivan Turgenev

Grace Abounding by Bunyan


----------



## bookslover (Dec 26, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Has anyone seen a breakdown of the Institutes for a year of study? 2009 being the Year of Calvin, I would think there would be one.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> ...



There's also one available at the website of Princeton Theological Seminary (Princeton Theological Seminary). Who knew they still cared about Calvin?


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Dec 26, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Has anyone seen a breakdown of the Institutes for a year of study? 2009 being the Year of Calvin, I would think there would be one.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> ...



This is what I'm going to be doing - courtesy the folks at Ref21. They will email you daily commentary on it if you like (RSS feeds are also available).


----------



## eqdj (Dec 27, 2008)

Regarding reading Calvin's Institutes in 2009
For the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals Reading Schedule see here and here
Fort the Princeton Theological Seminary reading schedule see here.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 27, 2008)

What I am going to read changes by the day and the conversation. So many here on the PB and at RPTS have spurred me to read things and people I did not even know existed practically 1 year ago.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 27, 2008)

Hope to be reading Concise Reformed Dogmatics by VanGenderen and Velema. 

I've also got a bunch of books by Stephen Nichols on my list.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2008)

I am reading (and journaling, that is an archaic form of blogging) "The Institutes" for a class.

So far I am about 100 pages in. This will take a while, I have "read" calvin before, but really only the high-lights.


----------



## FenderPriest (Dec 27, 2008)

*Note*: This preface is intended to help clarify how I present my book list for the year.
I split my reading into four categories to help me see where I’m at in my “diet”. This system came about through the “value verses time” issue that I kept running into, as well as being challenged to think about the priority and centrality of Scripture study in my life (or “study life”). So in thinking through the issue, I developed a sort of "graded" system of priority and value in the books. What it's done is help me answer the question: "What progress have I made for my soul today in my study?" For me it also helps me be intentional in aiming to follow that great line of Edwards: "[Therefore] endeavor to promote spiritual appetites by laying yourself in the way of allurement." So, here's the graded system: 
Class A: Scripture/Prayer (Includes Scripture, helps to understand Scripture, and time in prayer. This should always contain the most amount of study time – of both God and self.)
Class B: Teachers (Dead, wise men that I listen to most intently. For me, these men are John Owen, John Calvin, Jonathan Edwards, Herman Bavinck, and C.S. Lewis.)
Class C: Leaders (Biblical teachers who are still alive, or dead guys that don’t fit in “Teachers”.)
Class D: Helpers  (Everybody else, from heretics, to popular writers, to novels, to newspapers, etc. that is read with the intention of helping me engage with the present culture and apply God's word in various ways.)

In light of this, here’s my list for 2009:
*Class A*: Scripture/Prayer

1.	ESV Bible reading plan (devotion and prayer time in mornings)
2.	Pentateuch Study ’09 + The Epistle of James (includes the following commentaries in order):
a.	From Paradise to the Promised Land: _An Introduction to the Pentateuch_ by T. Desmond Alexander
b.	Genesis: _A Commentary_ by Bruce K. Waltke
c.	Exodus: _Saved for God's Glory_ (Preaching the Word) by Philip Graham Ryken
d.	Dominion and Dynasty: _A Study in Old Testament Theology_ by Stephen G. Dempster
e.	Leviticus (Geneva) by Andrew A. Bonar 
f. Numbers: _God's Presence in the Wilderness_ (Preaching the Word) by Iain M. Duguid
g.	Deuteronomy (NICOT) by Peter C. Craigie
h.	Pentateuch as Narrative: _A Biblical-Theological Commentary_ by John H Sailhamer
i. Commentary on James by Thomas Manton

*Class B*: Teachers

1.	Fifteen Minutes of John Owen every day (flexible by ability)
2.	Supplemental reading in Herman Bavinck for men’s doctrine study with Grudem’s Systematic.
*Class C*: Leaders

1.	The Christian In Complete Armor by William Gurnall (Sunday reading)
2.	The Reason for God by Tim Keller
3. Christian Ministry by Charles Bridges (finish)
4. Spiritual Leadership by J. Oswald Sanders

*Class D*: Helpers

1.	Authenticity: _What Consumers Really Want_ by Pine, James H. Gilmore, and B. Joseph 
2.	The Experience Economy: _Work Is Theater & Every Business a Stage_ by B. Joseph Pine and James H. Gilmore 
3.	Branded: _The Buying And Selling Of Teenagers_ by Alissa Quart 
4.	The Lost Message of Jesus by Steve Chalke 
5.	Jesus Wants to Save Christians: _A Manifesto for the Church in Exile_ by Rob Bell and Don Golden 
6.	Velvet Elvis: _Repainting the Christian Faith_ by Rob Bell 
7.	A Brief History of Everything by Ken Wilber
8.	The Idiot by Fyodor Dostoevsky (finish)
9.	Gilead by Marilynne Robinson
So this is what I have on my plate at the moment. For some this may not be a lot, but it is a lot to project for me. Bob Kauflin recently said the following regarding his goal to read the ESV Study Bible by the end of 2009: "It’s an ambitious goal, at least for me. The Bible and text notes come in at almost 2500 pages. Over 14 months, that’s about six pages a day, without missing a day. Like I said…it’s ambitious. But I’d rather aim high and fall short of my goal than aim low and miss it. I’ve found that I do better when I attempt a Bible reading plan that necessitates God’s grace than one that I can accomplish on my own." This is how I feel about my reading projection for the year ahead. Ambitious? Yes. One that requires God's grace to a sinner like me to be magnified so as to accomplish it. As he says, "I'd rather aim high and fall short of my goal than aim low and miss it." So, anyhow, there’s the list!
~Jacob


----------



## pm (Dec 27, 2008)

*The Bible*

I am going to read the Bible this year.


----------

